# ~ Gas Prices ~



## Torty Mom (Mar 15, 2011)

Just curious as to what gas prices are in everyone's areas. 

Here Bakersfield, California cheap gas lowest grade is $3.95. UGH!!


----------



## oscar (Mar 15, 2011)

in Joliet, IL 50 miles south of Chicago Reg. unleaded $3.55 gal.


----------



## Cfr200 (Mar 15, 2011)

Springfield Mo $3.29 regular all over town


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2011)

$3.70 last fill up... safeway.. card saves a whopping .3 per gallon!


----------



## Angi (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I paid about 4.25. This is just awful. My husband is paying about the same foe diessel. This is in San Diego county


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's $4.09 on the Big Island


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 16, 2011)

Last I paid was 4.19...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 16, 2011)

Now I am not feeling so bad. It's about $3.55 on the Nebraska side, but go the 10 miles the other direction into Kansas and you will pay only $3.45.


----------



## stells (Mar 16, 2011)

Near myself... it is 135.9 per litre... which works out to be around $8.91 per gallon... 

Feeling any better yet??? lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 16, 2011)

Both stations in town here are $3.43, Going to MD today, Will see what the prices are in the real world.Len


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 16, 2011)

stells said:


> Near myself... it is 135.9 per litre... which works out to be around $8.91 per gallon...
> 
> Feeling any better yet??? lol



REALLY????? OUCH.... that is just wrong on all levels!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't know what the price per gallon is but I do know that I filled up yesterday when my gas light came on and it was $57. I drive a Honda odyssey van.


----------



## froghaven5 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cheapest around here as of yesterday was $3.31.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 16, 2011)

It's $3.65 at the gas station I usually go to in the NW suburbs of Chicago.
I've seen it higher at other places though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 16, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Cheapest around here as of yesterday was $3.31.



I love getting gas in New Jersey!! Everytime we go from CT to D.C. We get gas in Jersey. Sooo nice



CtTortoiseMom said:


> froghaven5 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheapest around here as of yesterday was $3.31.
> ...



Oops I should explain because it is cheap and full service everywhere!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I don't know what the price per gallon is but I do know that I filled up yesterday when my gas light came on and it was $57. I drive a Honda odyssey van.



HA! $57 would buy me about a quarter tank. I had to laugh yesterday I saw a promotion that they were giving away $50 gas cards. Not a very big deal with today's gas prices.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 16, 2011)

emysemys said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what the price per gallon is but I do know that I filled up yesterday when my gas light came on and it was $57. I drive a Honda odyssey van.
> ...



Yikes!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 16, 2011)

Gas here in central IL is $3.65 we have been making monthly trips to TN for court and cost over $200 just in gas.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 16, 2011)

It will be $5 per gallon soon, pathetic.


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is $3.51 last time i got gas. I put in $20 it gave me about 1/4 of tank if that. I only put in 20 because thats all i had in cash and if you use a credit or debit card they charge you a higher price per gallon. I asked the gas station if that was true and it is. Any way to make you pay more. Its becoming a sad world we live in.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 16, 2011)

kimby37 said:


> It is $3.51 last time i got gas. I put in $20 it gave me about 1/4 of tank if that. I only put in 20 because thats all i had in cash and if you use a credit or debit card they charge you a higher price per gallon. I asked the gas station if that was true and it is. Any way to make you pay more. Its becoming a sad world we live in.



Omg, REALLY?!! I only use a debit card.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 16, 2011)

Its funny since most other countries, their gas cost is... a lot higher and charge by the liter :x then again driving two hours for some of them you might have already crossed 3 different countries hehe.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2011)

some gas stations have a credit/cash price, because most credit card companies charge the business owner for using a credit card, American express is as high as 11% visa/MC is around 6 % or so, so it is cheaper for them to accept cash, than credit, I filled up about 4 days ago and I paid 3.65 here in La Verne CA I have heard of places in CA already way above 4 Dollars a gallon.


----------



## Isa (Mar 16, 2011)

1.339 for a litre so 5.069 for a gallon. Soooo expensive


----------



## fhintz (Mar 16, 2011)

Paid $3.59 on Sunday. Saw it for $3.57 today. I know it won't last but that 2 cent drop was pretty exciting.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 16, 2011)

$1.29 /Ltr here in Thunder Bay Ontario (Canada).

Cost me $78.00 to fill up this afternoon from almost empty.


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 16, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> kimby37 said:
> 
> 
> > It is $3.51 last time i got gas. I put in $20 it gave me about 1/4 of tank if that. I only put in 20 because thats all i had in cash and if you use a credit or debit card they charge you a higher price per gallon. I asked the gas station if that was true and it is. Any way to make you pay more. Its becoming a sad world we live in.
> ...



Me too but now i ask every gas station i go to, some don't charge a higher price but most are starting to. (at least here on this island)


----------



## DeanS (Mar 16, 2011)

dmmj said:


> some gas stations have a credit/cash price, because most credit card companies charge the business owner for using a credit card, American express is as high as 11% visa/MC is around 6 % or so, so it is cheaper for them to accept cash, than credit, I filled up about 4 days ago and I paid 3.65 here in La Verne CA I have heard of places in CA already way above 4 Dollars a gallon.



It always seems to be cheaper in La Verne, San Dimas and the Covinas than anywhere else in LA County...I like the ARCO on the corner of De Soto and Plummer in Chatsworth...they were at $3.73 this morning.


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gas is now $4.25 here. News stated it's expected to be $5.00 a gallon by tomorrow.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

$3.85 today, so it has come down .10!


----------



## Angi (Mar 18, 2011)

I paid $74.00 to fill up my son's SUV. I am not happy that my husband bought him an old Ford. I dont like Fords, and I think it ios too big. Grrrrr.....


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 18, 2011)

$4 here and that's at the cheap gas station


----------

